# Is It Practical To Put A Timer On A Boiler Domestic Hot Water Zone?



## velvetfoot (Aug 14, 2008)

I just thought of it.  This way the oil burner wouldn't fire up when we weren't home.
Would there be any advantage to it? 
It seems to heat up the water pretty quick-we never run out.


----------



## AndrewChurchill (Aug 14, 2008)

I do this and it saves me a lot of money.  My boiler only comes on in the morning for an hour.  You can also just use a light switch.


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks.  I guess I'd have to find a timer that would work with 24 volts.  It'd probably be best if the timer was in the main living area, as opposed to the basement.


----------



## AndrewChurchill (Aug 14, 2008)

Check this post out.

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/21172/


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks for the link.  I don't think I could get by with every other day, but there're only 2 of us and we have a pretty set routine, so it should be workable.  I figure that switch is the kind that fits into a switch box and would look good.  Now is location?  Near the thermostat?  Maybe near the emergency boiler switch (in basement stairwell, not normally visible)?


----------



## AndrewChurchill (Aug 14, 2008)

I ran a wire from the water heater to my bathroom and put the timer there.  I programmed my timer to come on once a day for an hour during the time my wife and I take our showers.  My brother put his in the bathroom as well but he is using a regular light switch and he turns it on and off as needed.


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 14, 2008)

Do you have any idea how long you have to wait for hot water if you go off peak and it's cooled off?


----------



## DaveM195352 (Aug 14, 2008)

I have a vaughn top performer 50 gal indirect tank.  super insulated - rated to only loose 1 degree an hour... and my result show it.  With the timer switch from my prevous thread, we go two days....  all depends on how much water is draw out of the tank.  You have to remember, that as your using the hot water out, it's being replaced by cold water - thereby, reducing the overall temp in the tank.  With the new switch and process,  I upped the temp in the DHW tank.  I figure, that when the furnace does have to run, I might as well get full use out of it  - so, I have that temp set for about 160 degrees


----------



## AndrewChurchill (Aug 15, 2008)

It depends on your setup but my boiler is designed to heat my 50 gallon water heater in 15 minutes.  That's assuming it was completely cold.


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks.  It seems like an easy mod, except maybe for running the wire.


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 15, 2008)

I found that timer here:  http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...Id=10053&productId=100267677&N=10000003+90086

It actually seems to be model st01c.  Seems to fit the bill.  Now need a location, but I do believe it will be on the first floor.

I was wondering how the timer would switch 24 volts, then it hit me that since it's not plugged in like your typical timer, but hard wired and battery operated, you could splice anything in there (within reason  ).  It reminds me of the Harbor Freight digital appliance timer that just recently gave up the ghost on me.  The HD timer is run by battery but there's no obvious way to get to the battery, if that indeed is what's wrong with it.


----------



## axiom10 (Aug 18, 2008)

In regards to 24v timers. I use an Intermatic WH21 analog hot water timer that I bought on ebay. My hot water is heated for only 1 hour per day. Intermatic does make digital timers as well but I didn't want to waste my money powering the display.


----------



## velvetfoot (Aug 18, 2008)

I got it Amazon for less.  It seems to be pretty flexible, but I haven't tried it yet for real.  It's got a lithium battery to power the display.  I'm sure it'll be expensive to replace.  Hopefully it lasts several years.


----------

